
Game Cheating Tutorial: God-Mode in GBA Pokemon - itay_garin
http://www.garin.io/game-cheating-tutorial
======
itay_garin
Author Here.

Wanted to share this fun post with you guys. Of course, it's inspired by the
current Pokemon craze :)

Feel free to ask anything and let me know if you spot an error!

